# Pex to Copper Stub Out, How to Install & Finish Supply Line Inc Stop Valve



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use a compression stop, that way when the valve fails, (and they all do at some point) it can be changed without having to apply the heat right next to the drywall.
Once the eschuntion and valve are installed you would have to be really looking to see any of the copper tube showing.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

after drywall.... install crome escutcheon..shallow one...measure from escutcheon 1 1/8 and cut pipe ...install compression valve...no copper pipe will show:thumbsup::thumbsup: compression valve is 5/8 od x 3/8 od:yes:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It's a mistake to put connections behind drywall. Don't shop for looks, shop for life.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/leak-kitchen-201235/


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

ben's plumbing said:


> after drywall.... install crome escutcheon..shallow one...measure from escutcheon 1 1/8 and cut pipe ...install compression valve...no copper pipe will show:thumbsup::thumbsup: compression valve is 5/8 od x 3/8 od:yes:


Did you mean 5/8 ID ?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Did you mean 5/8 ID ?


I don't think he did


----------

